# The Home of Muriel White - Surrey - April 2015



## brickworx (Apr 17, 2015)

Another Stu8fish tip led me here (Thanks!) and I was extra pleased with the auto-related find in the garden and the art-related find on the wall inside the house......no history, but a pleasant day was spent exploring Muriel White's home.....the thing about this exploring game is it can become a 'science' as I have heard said, but for me it's just 'simple chemistry' 

Onto the pics, full slideshow with loads more pics available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651482499576/show/



External by Brickworx, on Flickr


Thinsulation by Brickworx, on Flickr


Homecoming by Brickworx, on Flickr


PaperPeel by Brickworx, on Flickr


MuralGlimpse by Brickworx, on Flickr


WallSizeMural by Brickworx, on Flickr


DankAndWeird by Brickworx, on Flickr


GownOfDresses by Brickworx, on Flickr


UpwardsAndOnwards by Brickworx, on Flickr


Archibold by Brickworx, on Flickr


Tweet by Brickworx, on Flickr

Pickleman by Brickworx, on Flickr


ScaryHole by Brickworx, on Flickr


MrWhite! by Brickworx, on Flickr


Dashing by Brickworx, on Flickr


BackEnder by Brickworx, on Flickr


BlueMeth by Brickworx, on Flickr


ManInJesseSeat by Brickworx, on Flickr



Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 17, 2015)

Love the blue meth shot. Nicely random.
A couple from me.


Turps derps by stu8fish, on Flickr


Man in darkened room. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Nuts by stu8fish, on Flickr


Lock by stu8fish, on Flickr


Crappp by stu8fish, on Flickr

The whole place smelt of turps.


----------



## thorfrun (Apr 17, 2015)

why do i find myself wanting that winnebago thingy!!


----------



## brickworx (Apr 17, 2015)

thorfrun said:


> why do i find myself wanting that winnebago thingy!!



Because it would be cool to have one!

I'd love an RV, ride round, live here and there....be a nice life I reckon.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2015)

Superb collection from both.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 18, 2015)

nice work guys


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome set both of you. Nice RV selfie there too


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks good this, a nice quiet place to cook!


----------



## brickworx (Apr 19, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> Looks good this, a nice quiet place to cook!



It's not quite out in the boonies but it'll do!


----------



## Red Mole (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice set there! Muriel could do with brushing up on her housekeeping!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2015)

Excellent shots both of you! Loving the jar of olives, the motor home, and of course that peelage! 
Always love seeing places like this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 20, 2015)

Terrific shots from you both, that RV was a nice surprise!


----------

